# Warfarin



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody taking warfarin gone done to Spain for the winter. How do you go on about the blood tests and the tablets. I have a freind who has just had a DVT and they want to go to Spain for 6 months.

Andy


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am not sure how you will get on in Spain, but what I can tell you is that the blood needs to be checked on a weekly basis and the Warfarin dose adjusted accordingly. The window of acceptability is quite narrow, and I am certain medical supervision is required.

Blood being too thin is just as dangerous as blood being to thick, and once the clot has been dissipated they are keen to stop the treatment.

An unpleasant experience all round, and if not monitored correctly can be life threatening.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not sure how you will get on in Spain either. If and when his blood INR levels are good, he wont need to have a weekly check up, (well I don't) maybe every three weeks or once a month if you are at target range. If he has just has his DVT, he may need to be back and forth to the hospital a couple of times a week until levels are stable, and this can take some time to get right. Remember also, that many things can alter the readings such as diet, cranberries and alcohol etc to name but a few.

steve


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

My wife has same problem and she goes at least 3 times a month for test.So this is what we done in France which i think must be similar to Spain.Went into a hospital and to the laboratory depot,asked for test, this was long winded and the doctor made a right ba-- up, first could not get the needle in so tried other arm(our hospital pricks her finger and within 10 minutes her count is done for warfarin)Then after he had done the bloods which he took in a phial. This goes to the lab and test is done ,takes about hour then reception gives you the results which they charged 14 e. from there you find doctor who interprtats the reading and tells what dose you want.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I may well be talking total rubbish but I'm fairly sure my Dad does himself with a gadget I think he bought in Boots?? Ends up with plasters all over his fingers if he doesn't get the first one right. Then rings up the surgery to advise the result, I don't know what he then does? Wait for them to tell him what to change the dosage to?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Ah, I think I can help you here if he is planning to stay in Andalucia (may be the same all over the country). What you do is hightail it to the nearest Health centre and get registered. You will then be allocated your own doctor and be provided with what many people say is a better service than here.

I have met a number of people taking this medication and they all seemed quite happy with being in Spain.

The only thing I am not absolutely certain about is whether this only applies to those over 65 but no doubt a Spanish member will be along soon to clarify this.

Ian


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

Its looks as though you are getting a bit of information as to what your friend needs to do in Spain.

I know when I was being treated for DVT the last thing I wanted to do was sit down for long periods. Its one of those complaints that no matter what you are doing, you want to do the opposite ie. sit down or stand up. This could make driving difficult unless frequent stops are used. Gentle exercise is advisable, but nothing too strenuous. If sitting for long periods, moving the toes and rotating the ankles helps circulation.

As mentioned, diet needs to be watched as well as pain killers, aspirin should be avoided as this thins the blood also. If dental work is needed, tell the dentist that blood thinning medicine is being taken as bleeding takes longer to congeal. Same goes for cuts etc.

Its a long slow process to put right, and although the pain is not normally too severe, the constant nag is tiresome. If breathing difficulties, chest pains, or headaches should occur whilst under treatment, report immediately to a hospital.

I know its not you Andy that is suffering, but it may be of interest to you and others to be aware of the problems, and contrary to popular belief, its not only long haul flight users who suffer with DVT, I have not flown for nearly 50 years.

All the best to your friend.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I have a 70 year old friend who overwinters in Benidorm every year.
He gets his level checked at one of the doctors in the town, costs about 10 Euro, I think he adjusts his tablets to suit, He's been doing this for over 14 years, so there doesn't seem to be a real problem,
I could contact him (he is in Spain at the moment), if you have any questions.
Hope this helps,
Regards PKC.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

You can test your self with one of these sort of machines, my surgery uses a similar machine to test patients, it's much better than them having to take a siringe of blood causing a horrible bruise on your arm!

http://www.medisave.co.uk/coaguchek-xs-system-kit-p-100765.html

You will also need these test sticks but I think they only have a year use by date!

http://www.medisave.co.uk/coaguchek-xs-24-pt-test-strips-p-98663.html

Regards Pat


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

If your INR levels are fairly stable there is no problem. We have wintered in Spain near Calpe for the last two years. I go to the local pharmacy there, have a quick blood test with an little CoaguChek
machine, which is just a finger-prick, they give me the reading and usually charge 10 euros. If the levels have changed I phone the anticoagulent clinic at home and they tell me how much to adjust the tablets. Warfarin is easily available in Spain without prescription.
In France you have to go to a laboratory, most towns have one.

Jackie


----------

